# Wer kennt diese Bar Ends??



## beat (14. August 2006)

Von welchem Hersteller waren/sind die? Gibt es die noch irgendwo zu kaufen???


----------



## beat (14. August 2006)

Okay, hab's mehr oder minder zufällig schon rausgefunden. Die Teile sind von Single Track Solutions und brechen anscheinend häufig. Werde mir wohl ein ähnliches Modell mit Alu-Rahmen von Serfas holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cadutamassi (27. August 2006)

Die Voll-Kunststoff-Version von Serfas brechen auch ziemlich schnell. (Habe schon zwei hingemacht). Es gibt aber noch ne Alu-Version von Serfas. Die ist vielleicht ein wenig stabiler. Leider hab ich noch keine Lieferanten für das Teil gefunden.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. August 2006)

Mein Favorit...........


----------

